# Metal swing-set frame - anybody built a DIY one?



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got a neighbor who doesn't have a membership here, but he wants to build a metal (tubing, etc) frame for a couple of swings for his kids. The two kids will be between about 7 and 10 years next spring, I believe... not very big or heavy. He thinks the "bar" (tube or beam) across the top wouldn't need to be more than 8 feet above grade. So I'm wondering if anyone's built their own?

My friend says the metal-frame kits on the market are priced $1000 and upward. Too expensive. He's a handyman (so am I, and I'd help him) and likes DIY projects. We've got all sorts of angle grinders, drills, wrenches, MIG welder, etc.

If you've done it, can you upload a pic or two? plus grateful for any discussion on construction tips based on your own project. Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can buy bracket kits to make A-frames with 4 x 4's that would be cheaper than making a metal one. 

They come in several different styles, and your friend could also make his own brackets to save even more money.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=bracke...0-0&sk=&cvid=987CEF83B1AC451A9602961657FD5640

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Swing+Beam+Brackets+and+Kits&FORM=QSRE6


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have just what your talking about in my pole barn. Once my kids got to big to play on the swing set I moved it into my pole barn so I could lift things like the front of the lawn tractor so I could easier work on the under sides I also liked hanging my deer from it better than the trusses.

Mine is right at ten feet I used a small flat plate of steel making a template from a friends kids boughten swing set I welded 1 1/2 black pipe couplers at the correct angle. Then just screwed the amount of pipe I needed into those couplers. Set it on the garage approach Used a compass and marked the angle on the bottom I needed to cut to make it flat. welded some 3/16 plate on the bottom of the legs so they would not sink in the ground. I used some 4 foot 1/2 inch rod I welded a nut on drove thru holes in the plate to hold it in place. Used those huts later for pulling the rods
Used some small pipe and clamps to make cross pieces to stop some flex.

A bit of over kill I suppose, but still ended up cheaper and more sturdy that those boughten tin foil sets.

 Al


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

With 2" sch. 40 black pipe a frame could be built without welding. It could then be disassembled at a later time if needed.
A 1-144" 2" pipe. Threaded on both ends.
B 4-144" 2" pipe. Threaded on one end.
C 2-2" close nipple
D 2 -2" 'T'
E 2-2" 90Â° elbow
F 4-48", #2 rebar 

Assemble the top bar in this order.
E, C, D, A, D, C, E
Screw the "B" pipes into the remaining holes of the "T"'s and elbows.
Drill 3/4" holes in the bottom of the "B" pipes to put a rod through and pound in the ground. it might be easier if this is done after they are screwed and setting in place.
Those children will grow up and you will be asked to move the swing. In a short amount of time it can be disassembled and moved or put to another use.


----------

